
Former Naval Officer Retired at 41, After 2 Recessions His Portfolio Triples - RickJWagner
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanderousseau/2019/09/09/this-former-naval-officer-retired-at-41-and-despite-two-recessions-has-seen-his-portfolio-triple-over-17-years
======
RickJWagner
This guy volunteers time to help military vets at Bogleheads.org, too.

